# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται κλουβί

## jimk1

Χαριζεται το παρακατω μεγαλο ξυλινο κλουβι,παραλαβη απο Αμπελοκηπους





Διαστάσεις:
Μηκος 60 +8 οι ταιστρες που εχει 
                Υψος 42 
                Πλατος 32

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πανεμορφη ξυλινη ζευγαρωστρα. μπραβο για την κινηση σου. :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

εαν το εχεις ακομα και δεν το πηρε αλλο παιδι θα το ηθελα!αμπελοκηπους ειμαι και γω!

----------


## jimk1

> εαν το εχεις ακομα και δεν το πηρε αλλο παιδι θα το ηθελα!αμπελοκηπους ειμαι και γω!


 Σου εστειλα pm

----------


## jimk1

To κλουβι θα δωθει στον kostas athens

----------


## kostas karderines

σ ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη για το κλουβι και την κινηση σου!να εισαι παντα καλα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο κ.Δημήτρη !!!! Πολύ καλή η πράξη αυτή !  :: 
κ.Κώστα να το χαίρεστε , θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τον τυχερό ένοικο !!!! 
 ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Σκετο κωστα μαριε!

----------


## kostas karderines

για ενα κλουβι πηγα και εφυγα με τεσσερα και εναν καινουργιο φιλο!σε ευχαριστω και παλι δημητρη!

----------


## jimk1

Να εισαι καλα Κωστα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> για ενα κλουβι πηγα και εφυγα με τεσσερα και εναν καινουργιο φιλο!σε ευχαριστω και παλι δημητρη!


θελουμε φωτογραφιες απο τα κλουβια αν ειναι ξυλινα :winky:   :Jumping0046: 

αυτο ειναι το GBC!!! 

μπραβο και στους δυο σας.

----------


## kostas karderines

Να εισαι καλα κωστα!Φωτο αύριο και στην πορεία και με καποια απο τα φετινά καρδερινακια μόλις ντυθουν!

----------


## kostas karderines

αυτα ειναι τα τρια επιπλεον κλουβια που μου δωρισε ο δημητρης!ολα μου τα εδωσε σε αψογη κατασταση και πεντακαθαρο!

----------


## stefos

πανεμορφα !!!!καλοριζικα

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......πολύ ωραία.......σ΄έφτιαξε ο Δημήτρης!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ωραια κλουβια!!
μπραβο στον Δημητρη για την γενναιοδωρια του.

ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο φιλαρακι. :Happy0159:

----------

